# Tee-shirts "Team MacGeneration" - Ils sont dispos !!!



## bengilli (25 Avril 2005)

A l'occasion des *24H00 Karting de Spa Francorchamps* où des membres des forums de MacG formeront une équipe de pilotes et de l'*AES Belge 4.0 - MacG Grand Prix - Francorchamps 24H00 Karting* organisée en parallèle, une commande de tee-shirts pourrait être envisagée.   

Edit de Foguenne car les t-shirts sont là !!!

Grâce à notre designer aérodynamicien tom-tom les t-shirts MacGeneration Grand Prix sont disponibles.  









Vous pouvez les commander ici au prix de 13,90 euros


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2005)

Ah ... Spa Francorchamps ... Ça me rappelle toujours Spirou et Fantasio "Spirou et les héritiers" (vol. 4) avec la course automobile de Cocochamps ... (sigh ...)

Bonne course, les coureurs, chuis de tout coeur avec vous (quoique votre emblème fasse davantage Joe Bar's Team que Spirou époque Atomium '58 ... dommage)


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> quoique votre emblème fasse davantage Joe Bar's Team que Spirou époque Atomium '58 ... dommage




disons que, dans l'esprit, on se revendique sans doute d'avantage du Joe Bar Team


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Avril 2005)

Y a un modele feminin ? :love: (du rose ou un truc sympa siouple...  )


----------



## bengilli (26 Avril 2005)

pourquoi pas, en fait on estimera la faisabilité en fonction des commandes. mais c'est une bonne idée


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Avril 2005)

Nickel, je pre-reserve


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> disons que, dans l'esprit, on se revendique sans doute d'avantage du Joe Bar Team



c'est quoi, ça ?   :rateau: 

   

Pas taper ! :casse:


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2005)

Pfffff


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Avril 2005)

Meuh oui, meuh oui...

Sécurité !!!


----------



## Foguenne (26 Avril 2005)

On a 4 motards dans l'équipe et pas des manchots... 
Il y en surtout un à surveiller (Patrick), en moto, il utilise rarement la roue avant de sa machine.  en kart on verra si il utilise les quatre. (prévoyons de perdre la caution.  )
En cas de gros problème, nous serons 4 infirmiers et un chirurgien plasticien. C'est le minimum avec Mackie comme pilote.


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

ah oui, moi cheveux bien, mais pas en gris, ça me va pas au teint


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff



Euuuh ! As tu bien regardé mon avatar, ma signature ? Humour, second degré, tout çaaaa !


----------



## poildep (29 Avril 2005)

je viens de voir un DVD qui m'a donné une idée de ticheurte.


----------



## iTof (29 Avril 2005)

grandiose !

 Poildep

j'ai prévu de le regarder avec les petits ce WE... et je penserai trop à WebO en talons   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Avril 2005)

Excellent !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir un DVD qui m'a donné une idée de ticheurte.




   le Mackie est super.....  

ps: j'ai precommandé un T-shirt.....c'est une excellente idée......


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2005)

Génial Poildep.


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2005)

Excellente cette affiche ... Je la verrais bien en 4x3 tout autour du circuit


----------



## toph (30 Avril 2005)

ben mon foguenne c'est quoi ton régime............


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai que je suis plutôt fluette sur cette affiche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que je suis plutôt fluette sur cette affiche.



Ben, c'est tout bon, comme ça, pas besoin de te contraindre au gueuleton "post AES" qui, je pense, est au programme !


----------



## iMax (1 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir un DVD qui m'a donné une idée de ticheurte.




Whaaa, génial


----------



## theozdevil (9 Mai 2005)

j'veux la mêmeeeeeuuuuuuu


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2005)

Voilà, le camion Macgé Grand-Prix a été livré.


----------



## toph (10 Mai 2005)

Même pas le droit d'y toucher mackie, même pas pour rigoler


----------



## iMax (10 Mai 2005)

Moi, par contre, en tant que directeur logistique


----------



## bengilli (10 Mai 2005)

j'ai ajouté les photos sur le site ouaibe 

http://www.aesauvage.org/team_macg/?/Photos/17-Lentrainement-Se-Poursuit


----------



## iMax (10 Mai 2005)

Avec le kart MacG ?


----------



## bengilli (10 Mai 2005)

il sera dévoilé quelques heures avant la course...  Espionnage industriel oblige


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> il sera dévoilé quelques heures avant la course...  Espionnage industriel oblige



Nous n'avons pas encore choisi notre constructeur pour la course, mais des essais sont en cours...  Ferrari (312P V12 3 l.), Viper (Viper GTS R V10 8 l.) ou Bentley (Bentley Exp Speed 8 V8 Turbo 3,6 l.).  

Nos choix ne sont pas encore arrêtés.


----------



## House M.D. (12 Mai 2005)

Raaaah... vivement que ça viende ce week-end


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2005)

Durant nos entraînements, nous roulons incognito.  
Pas de marque sur nos combis ni sur les karts.

Là, on enchaînait des tours, à fond, pour tester la résistance du matos mais surtout des pilotes. 
Foguenne, Patrick et Toph




Photo DocEvil


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Durant nos entraînements, nous roulons incognito.
> Pas de marque sur nos combis ni sur les karts.
> 
> Là, on enchaînait des tours, à fond, pour tester la résistance du matos mais surtout des pilotes.
> ...



Bien entendu, le jour de la course, tu enfilera ton bonnet par dessus le casque !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu, le jour de la course, tu enfilera ton bonnet par dessus le casque !



Héhé, tu gâches la surprise.


----------



## iMax (13 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous n'avons pas encore choisi notre constructeur pour la course, mais des essais sont en cours...  Ferrari (312P V12 3 l.), Viper (Viper GTS R V10 8 l.) ou Bentley (Bentley Exp Speed 8 V8 Turbo 3,6 l.).
> 
> Nos choix ne sont pas encore arrêtés.



Pour moi, ce sera Ford V6 2.3 à carbu 

(1970 :rateau: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

dites, je viens un peu aux nouvelles, on a une chance de les voir ces T-shirt finalement...?....

a moins que j'ai loupé un evenement....


----------



## bengilli (25 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dites, je viens un peu aux nouvelles, on a une chance de les voir ces T-shirt finalement...?....



Vraissmblablement on ne fera pas de tirage de ce tee-shirt, il n'y a qu'une quinzaine de personnes à s'être montrées interessées. Ca restera un collector pour les pilotes  Désolé.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Vraissmblablement on ne fera pas de tirage de ce tee-shirt, il n'y a qu'une quinzaine de personnes à s'être montrées interessées. Ca restera un collector pour les pilotes  Désolé.



ok, mais ça fait un petit moment qu'on n'en a pas vu des T-shirt MacG, c'est dommage (a part l'operation terre du monde...)...

en tout cas, merci pour ta reponse...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mai 2005)

Y a l'Apple Expo pas longtemps après, alors pourquoi pas ? si le T-shirt est classe, il sera tjrs d'actualité   puis ça pourrait être le T-shirt de cette année, non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a l'Apple Expo pas longtemps après, alors pourquoi pas ? si le T-shirt est classe, il sera tjrs d'actualité   puis ça pourrait être le T-shirt de cette année, non ?



en voila une excellente idée....surtout que le logo est super bien foutu.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Mai 2005)

Alors, Bengilli, oui ou non pour cette idee ?   Il faut peut-etre voir ce que les autres en pensent ?


----------



## Cillian (2 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir, 

Tient! Justement, statistiquement parlant, ça donne quoi les pré-réservations ?

c'est du genre :

- Réalité improbale 

- espoir envisageable  

ou

- utopie concrète   

* ET QUE LES MEILLEURS GAGNENT*. *

  ​


* Donc l'équipe macgé


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

tiens, en suisse, nous avons decouvert le Kart d'entrainement de la partie Suisse du team macG...
ils ont un bô circuit en plus en Suisse...
avec ça, vous allez tous les ridiculiser.....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, en suisse, nous avons decouvert le Kart d'entrainement de la partie Suisse du team macG...
> ils ont un bô circuit en plus en Suisse...
> avec ça, vous allez tous les ridiculiser.....


 
On a même pu y voir Mackie à l'entraînement. Flûte, personne a pris des photos?


----------



## playaman (7 Juin 2005)

J'adore   

Très jolie photo


----------



## bengilli (9 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Alors, Bengilli, oui ou non pour cette idee ?   Il faut peut-etre voir ce que les autres en pensent ?



comme toujours chez nous, ce sera l'objet d'une décision collégiale


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2005)

Quel dommage que je vive si loin de vous ! 
Se priver d'un pilote (de kart 80cc) émérite tel que moi, ça fait mal au c..½ur !

En tout cas, je suis de tout c..½ur avec vous et je croise les doigts de pied dans mes puma speedcat non ignifugées (pas facile)


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2005)

Grâce à notre designer aérodynamicien tom-tom les t-shirts MacGeneration Grand Prix sont disponibles.  








Vous pouvez les commander ici au prix de 13,90 euros


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Juillet 2005)

Et pour les gens qui n'ont pas de carte de credit ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à notre designer aérodynamicien tom-tom les t-shirts MacGeneration Grand Prix sont disponibles.
> 
> Vous pouvez les commander ici au prix de 13,90 euros



excellent....


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les gens qui n'ont pas de carte de credit ?



Je t'en commande un, on s'arrangera à Francorchamps.    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en commande un, on s'arrangera à Francorchamps.    :love:


 Trop gentil :love: :love: :love:


Euh, taille S ou alors si y a pas du M siouplé :love:


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en commande un, on s'arrangera à Francorchamps.    :love:



Dis Paul, je peux en avoir un aussi ? 

En L stp 

Merci


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Dis Paul, je peux en avoir un aussi ?
> 
> En L stp
> 
> Merci



C'est noté.


----------



## House M.D. (5 Juillet 2005)

Jolis les t-shirts !!!!

J'en prends un dès que mon APL est là :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Cillian (9 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, 

la commande vient d'être faite et ...

... y a plus qu'a attendre   ​


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2005)

... ne sois pas préssé 
commandé le 4, notifié le 6 que l'envoi était en cours et qu'il fallait 5-7 jours à patienter pour te vêtir aux couleurs du team MacG. 
À ta place, j'en mettrai un autre en attendant


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juillet 2005)

J'ai reçu 10 t-Shirts, celui d'iMax compris. 
Il manque le S d'Angie mais il ne tardera pas. 
Ils sont très sympa, je ferais des photos demain ou lundi.


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

J'en ai pris 1...pas de confirm par mail...??

Blanc c'est bien    mais orange    ben oui j'aurais préféré orange


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juillet 2005)

En "vrai"...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

je pige mieux le côté sàrl mainant, c'est en souvenir de nicky loada et en prévision de AirGénération ?


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de recevoir le mien   

Dommage qu'il ne soit pas orange


----------



## Cillian (20 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir le mien



Tout pareil 

en plus j'ai eu de la chance, j'en ai commandé un blanc et j'en ai reçu un blanc 

Comment ça  y avait pas d'autre couleur proposés ???


----------



## theozdevil (25 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, le camion Macgé Grand-Prix a été livré.



Cooool le camioj ZE VEUX LE MééééééMMMMEUUUUU


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

et ou on peut commandé des t-shirt macgé normaux ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et ou on peut commandé des t-shirt macgé normaux ?


Oui...


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui...



mais non la s'est chez porn star !


----------

